# Lemieux mesh air numnahs



## ester (11 April 2016)

Has anyone got one of these yet? I use an ecogold one that I got last year in the summer and wondered how these compared as they seem to be based on a similar thinking.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (11 April 2016)

Please gawd somebody say they are terrible!
I have enough of a le mieux habit/problem as it is! &#128514;


----------



## DirectorFury (11 April 2016)

My finger has been hovering over the 'buy' button on one of these for nearly a week now! The only thing putting me off is that I'm not sure if it'll be too thick for my saddle.


----------



## ester (11 April 2016)

For me it was the lack of brown as a colour option!


----------



## Chloeap (11 April 2016)

I have 4 of these... 2 dressage and 2 jump. I love them! Best saddlecloths I own!


----------



## NZJenny (12 April 2016)

Noooo  .... now I have to go look!


----------



## mickygem (13 April 2016)

Have you got a link or a picture of the numnah please ? &#128512;


----------



## DirectorFury (13 April 2016)

mickygem said:



			Have you got a link or a picture of the numnah please ? &#55357;&#56832;
		
Click to expand...

http://www.horsehealth.co.uk/saddle-pads/prosport-cc-jump-pads/3d-mesh-air


----------



## jj_87 (13 April 2016)

Chloeap said:



			I have 4 of these... 2 dressage and 2 jump. I love them! Best saddlecloths I own!
		
Click to expand...

ooh how do they come up thickness wise, having now seen them I now NEEEED one! the decision is do ineed a jumping cut or a dressage for my GP saddle and whilst I am at it do i need another half pad?


----------



## gunnergundog (13 April 2016)

Have been trying to find one of these locally so that I can get my hands on it!  Can anyone who has one tell me if the thickness under the saddle is akin to that of a prolite pad please?


----------



## skint1 (13 April 2016)

Chloeap said:



			I have 4 of these... 2 dressage and 2 jump. I love them! Best saddlecloths I own!
		
Click to expand...

Noooooooooooooooooooooo, I don't need anymore saddlecloths, no no no... maybe I will just have a little look.... looking isn't buying is it?


----------



## DirectorFury (13 April 2016)

gunnergundog said:



			Have been trying to find one of these locally so that I can get my hands on it!  Can anyone who has one tell me if the thickness under the saddle is akin to that of a prolite pad please?
		
Click to expand...

I asked this question on the Twitter Evening facebook group *outs self* and a very helpful person said that the foam in it is much less stiff and thinner than a Prolite. I think it will be a 'crushier' type of foam so will compress more readily.

I've just ordered one . Debating about one of the Eurojump ones too...


----------



## Chloeap (13 April 2016)

Oh no these are different to my ones.. Hadn't seen these before... How tempting


----------



## mickygem (13 April 2016)

Thank you


----------



## I.M.N. (13 April 2016)

I think we need to implement a ban on discussing any Lemieux products on this forum as they're hard enough to resist as it is!


----------



## DirectorFury (15 April 2016)

OK, so I ordered one at 1:30pm on Wednesday and it arrived by 8am on Thursday; brilliant service from Horse Health as usual . My thoughts:
Short version: these are amazing and you should buy one immediately. 
Long version: the bamboo lining is exceptionally soft and I imagine would suit horses who are rubbed by stiffer saddlecloths or who can only tolerate sheepskin. 
The foam in them is very cushy and compresses down to nothing so no concerns about it altering saddle fit. 
The new girth lock loops with separate loops for each strap are brilliant. 
We had a 1.5hr grid work session (hard work!) and I took it off and the whole saddlecloth area was bone dry and cool to touch - normally the suede type saddlecloths would be damp, if not properly wet. No slipping at all.
One of my main concerns was that the new 'EuroJump' cut wouldn't be forward cut enough for my jump saddle (custom made with flap 2 inches further forward than standard) as sometimes the Le Mieux cc cut doesn't fit quite right. I think the photos speak for themselves - it fits perfectly.
I'm off to order another 2 - one white and one black - for day to day use over the summer. I really can't rave about these enough! Big &#55357;&#56397;.


----------



## Newlands (15 April 2016)

Thanks for the review DirectorFury!  It looks great on and I love your saddle too!  My finger has been hovering all week....also if you want the half square, it's priced up as £47.50 but once you add it to your basket it's £45!!!


----------



## LeannePip (15 April 2016)

DF I love your saddle! who made it?

I also love the Numnah, may have to go and have a peruse!  I have the PE Airflow looks like the ecogold one, but shes still getting hot under it and its quite thick!


----------



## dressage_diva (15 April 2016)

Has anyone tried the dressage version of these?


----------



## ester (15 April 2016)

Thanks DF! Mine is a sensitive chap so the lining situ is interesting. Is that shape more forward cut than the half?
Mines a VSD and moving the girth straps forwards made the ecogold fit ok


----------



## DirectorFury (15 April 2016)

LeannePip said:



			DF I love your saddle! who made it?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you . Saddle is made by Ryder Saddles - it's the Virage model (http://rydersaddles.com/our-saddles). It fits me and the horse perfectly and it's surprising how much difference it has made .



ester said:



			Thanks DF! Mine is a sensitive chap so the lining situ is interesting. Is that shape more forward cut than the half?
Mines a VSD and moving the girth straps forwards made the ecogold fit ok 





Click to expand...

They're all 'Eurojump' cut so the half will have just had the tail end chopped off. With such a straight cut saddle how about the dressage version they're also doing? http://www.horsehealth.co.uk/saddle...sh-air?zenid=96f9c685425581b62d785669adc512c9

Not much good if you want a half square style though!


----------



## ester (15 April 2016)

Yeah, I don't really see the point of having a whole cloth when the entire point is to keep him cool! That is the XC shape ecogold so I might have to try it and see obviously us lowly GPers wouldn't want anything technical


----------



## LeannePip (15 April 2016)

DirectorFury said:



			Thank you . Saddle is made by Ryder Saddles - it's the Virage model (http://rydersaddles.com/our-saddles). It fits me and the horse perfectly and it's surprising how much difference it has made .
		
Click to expand...

Could you PM me a rough price/range for your saddle?  I love it! exactly what i'm looking for!


----------



## DirectorFury (15 April 2016)

ester said:



			Yeah, I don't really see the point of having a whole cloth when the entire point is to keep him cool! That is the XC shape ecogold so I might have to try it and see obviously us lowly GPers wouldn't want anything technical  

Click to expand...

I've noticed that Horse Health/Le Mieux are phasing out the GP stuff and going for pure dressage or jump cut. I guess they might not be selling as many? Still annoying for you though! 



LeannePip said:



			Could you PM me a rough price/range for your saddle?  I love it! exactly what i'm looking for!
		
Click to expand...

I'll message you now, I hope you're sitting down!


----------



## PorkChop (15 April 2016)

B'Jesus  make it stop 

I've not long bought two of the Workpads - which are fab!

I am trying extremely hard not to google the mesh pads .............. aaaarrrrggghhhh


----------



## DirectorFury (15 April 2016)

LJR said:



			B'Jesus  make it stop 

I've not long bought two of the Workpads - which are fab!

I am trying extremely hard not to google the mesh pads .............. aaaarrrrggghhhh
		
Click to expand...

Le Mieux stuff is so good though!

(psst; you don't need to google - link is upthread  )


----------



## teapot (15 April 2016)

Oh why did I open this thread...


----------



## ester (15 April 2016)

Get one, you can let me know what you think/put it on a normal saddle then


----------



## teapot (15 April 2016)

ester said:



			Get one, you can let me know what you think/put it on a normal saddle then 

Click to expand...

I do like the look of the half pad one but his current le mieux isn't exactly generous fit wise and it's a whole square. Don't tempt me though, the navy would suit him!


----------



## alwaysbroke (16 April 2016)

Have been looking at these, now off to the tack room to see what I can sell so I can justify buying a few of these!


----------



## Newlands (16 April 2016)

Navy or white...I can't decide!?!  Last weeks dilema was Fuchsia, Turquoise or Blueberry!  My bank account made the decision instead


----------



## wench (17 April 2016)

What are they like underneath?

I have an ecogold pad, but I don't really like it that much/use it that much. My horses live out and get quite dirty/greasy/dusty and I find that the ecogold one gets really filthy really quickly and needs washing after nearly every use, which is not practical for me


----------



## ester (17 April 2016)

I think they are the smooth bamboo underneath. My ecogold has a cotton under the saddle panels and the sticky stuff under the flaps. The sticky stuff definitely seems to get greasier. These are also half the price . I think I am going to get one to try as I do have a new as yet unused ecogold one so if I prefer the lemieux Ill flog that one


----------



## DirectorFury (17 April 2016)

Yep, smooth bamboo underneath. It's soooo soft, like high thread-count Egyptian cotton sheets . My horse is quite filthy and any hair or grease that's transferred to the pad so far has just brushed straight off.


----------



## onemoretime (18 April 2016)

LittleRooketRider said:



			Please gawd somebody say they are terrible!
I have enough of a le mieux habit/problem as it is! &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

  Me too LIttlerooketrider its my favorite place.


----------



## ester (18 April 2016)

one on order  will report back


----------



## teapot (18 April 2016)

ester said:



			one on order  will report back
		
Click to expand...

Yay you succumbed!


----------



## ihatework (18 April 2016)

Will be interested to hear reports of anyone who uses with 18" saddle and also how they fare after being washed a few times. I went off my Le Mieux dressage cloths as they seemed to shrink and the back of an 18" saddle sat on the seam


----------



## ester (18 April 2016)

Sorry, only room for a 17" here though am happy to measure it and see if it shrinks at all  if I decide to keep and use it.


----------



## pootler (18 April 2016)

Glad I'm not the only one ihatework, I religiously wash them at 30 degrees but find that after the first wash they come up smaller.  I have noticed that my boy has a small raised area on his back where the pad rubs which really upsets me.  Not much I can do as the Nuumed XL are even smaller.......


----------



## ihatework (18 April 2016)

pootler said:



			Glad I'm not the only one ihatework, I religiously wash them at 30 degrees but find that after the first wash they come up smaller.  I have noticed that my boy has a small raised area on his back where the pad rubs which really upsets me.  Not much I can do as the Nuumed XL are even smaller.......
		
Click to expand...

How weird. I've moved onto Nuumed XL and mine is significantly bigger. I have a good inch spare behind the saddle. These are the thin wool ones with the antislip top surface.


----------



## ester (18 April 2016)

I do often wonder how people with horse sized saddles get on as all of mine are fulls and fit well, I wouldn't want them any smaller.


----------



## teapot (18 April 2016)

ester said:



			I do often wonder how people with horse sized saddles get on as all of mine are fulls and fit well, I wouldn't want them any smaller.
		
Click to expand...

Bog hoss's current le mieux is a full but is probably on the small side for him.


----------



## ester (18 April 2016)

being delivered tomorrow


----------



## wench (19 April 2016)

I'd def be interested in knowing how greasy they get underneath. Would be ideal for one of my horses, and better than my ecogold one getting clogged up with grease and dirt!


----------



## ester (19 April 2016)

It's at halfords waiting for me to pick it up later. 
Frank is 23 and welsh so pretty greasy so I will take pics if it fits well enough. He runs quite hot and sweats a fair bit hence going for air cooled versions.


----------



## DirectorFury (19 April 2016)

Compared to the suede Le Mieux saddlecloths these get much less greasy/dirty on the underside. Mine's a bit hairy right now as horse is moulting but it brushes off quite easily with a dandy brush . I'll be washing it for the first time tomorrow, wish me luck and keep your fingers crossed that it doesn't shrink! 

I've also found the suede LeM stuff to shrink quite a lot, and it's worse if they've got a coloured binding. The air mesh would probably fit an 18" but wouldn't leave much leeway for slipping or moving back or fore. I've only got 17" saddles now or I'd stick one on and take a picture .


----------



## pootler (19 April 2016)

Thank you Ihatework,  dragged out my filed for nearly 3 years xl Nuumeds and realised they are longer.  The Lemieux and Premier Equines are shorter (I measured). So they are put away for now....


----------



## ester (19 April 2016)

I have a PE version of the eco gold and it is tiny! Starting to think I shouldn't laugh at those who love their matchy as I seen to have a good collection of numnahs anyway!


----------



## ester (19 April 2016)

Right so Frank played model tonight. My thoughts are it is lovely, very soft and smooth on the inside (will see if that affects saddle slippage  but ideal for us at this time of year as he does rub at the back of his saddle. Just the right amount of padding IMO under the saddle, bulkier under the leg than the ecogold. The only thing they haven't done which is odd for Lemieux IME is that the girth strap isn't a velcro one and I do find the velcro useful and miss it on the ecogold, is this perhaps a close contact thing? as my plain dressage numnah and my sheepskin GP one have velcro. There is room for me to move it forwards if I want to though I don't think it looks too silly as it is. Will take it for a hack tomorrow. I think I will contact them once I have ridden with it a bit and see if there are any plans to do a) GP, b) brown.


----------



## ihatework (19 April 2016)

Interesting! It does look nice.
Good on 17" but I'll save my money for an 18" saddle. Such a shame


----------



## ester (19 April 2016)

yup I think it would be ok on a 17.5 but not big enough for an 18 IMO. That first line/seam below the saddle panels is where the thicker padding ends, so also that doesn't extend right to the back quite either.


----------



## wench (19 April 2016)

Did you ride in it? Or was he just playing model?


----------



## ester (20 April 2016)

Just playing model, Tuesday's are pilates night ;


----------



## Lindylouanne (20 April 2016)

ester said:



			I think I will contact them once I have ridden with it a bit and see if there are any plans to do a) GP, b) brown.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with that, I have been begging them to do a better range of GP numnahs for ages. My pony gets far to hot in square pads so using them are out of the question and the 3D mesh would be a fantastic addition but I don't think you will get very far.


----------



## ester (20 April 2016)

No I can well imagine, though if there aren't it would just mean I might by another the same rather than buying another the same and then them bringing out a brown GP one and me thinking gah should have waited!


----------



## DirectorFury (20 April 2016)

Could you buy a white one and dye it brown? I don't know much (anything...) about dyeing things so it might not be possible but could be worth a try?


----------



## wench (20 April 2016)

Any review yet? Finger might be itching on the buy button!


----------



## Deltaflyer (20 April 2016)

Newlands said:



			Navy or white...I can't decide!?!  Last weeks dilema was Fuchsia, Turquoise or Blueberry!  My bank account made the decision instead 

Click to expand...

I crumbled and got the turquoise AND the blueberry. Now you lot have got me looking at these mesh jobbies. I really ought to block my lappy from allowing me to access the Horse Health site LOL


----------



## ester (21 April 2016)

wench said:



			Any review yet? Finger might be itching on the buy button!
		
Click to expand...

Rode in it last night wench, not enough to break sweat I'm afraid though a it was a bit chilly once I got on but still like it!


----------



## Newlands (21 June 2016)

I love mine!!  I have mine on a 17.5 saddle and really like the fit.  I think I will be treating myself to a dressage one at Hickstead this week, instead of a fuchsia one hmm


----------



## dressage_diva (21 June 2016)

I'm afraid I don't like mine! It's much thicker than the other LeMieux pads, you can't unvelcro the girth strap and I found the d straps shorter than the other pads (or maybe the pad was just so padded it made them harder to do up).  Didn't find it made horse any less sweaty so think I'll stick to the normal LeMieux pads which I love!


----------



## ester (21 June 2016)

I am still loving mine in the heat. 
The non velcroing girth straps need to change though!


----------



## Primitive Pony (2 August 2016)

Apologies for resurrecting this! - just wondering if anyone can give me an idea of how thick these are compared to the work pads, ie the thick-pillowy-polypad types? I need a thick one and normally use the work pads but am finding them impossible to keep clean, and wondering how soft this is? - tried an Ecogold at one stage and it felt rather stiff/unwielding.

Thanks!!


----------



## ester (2 August 2016)

I can report back that I did have an issue with the extra foam layer under the saddle on one side, it seemed to have stretched and got too much for the hole it was occupying. horsehealth replaced it without quibble though even though I had cut small holes in it trying to rectify the issue before giving up!

I've not used the work pads PP, I would think this fairly comparably on thickness under the saddle panels though, probably less down the sides. It has the quilted stuffed layer than then this second bit of foam on top just under the saddle panels. 
Which ecogold have you tried? I have a coolfit and with the memory foam find that quite thick but probably sort of comparable, I also have an XC secure but not had it on the horse as I got this instead but this is much more pliable than that.


----------



## Primitive Pony (2 August 2016)

Thanks for the feedback! - and it's under the saddle where I tend to need the extra thickness so this sounds promising. 

Can't remember which Ecogold it was, I had it very briefly until my saddler told me to get rid of it!! -and it didn't seem very pliable at all.

I guess I can always order one and send it back if it's not right......!


----------



## ester (2 August 2016)

I think it is probably worth a try. happy to get a tape measure on it if that might help. I suspect it is possibly less thick but less squishy if that makes sense. The bottom padded layer is quite dense then the foam bit quite squishy. TBH given the issues I had with the foam if they didn't take it back I was just going to remove it it would have been fine.


----------



## MCTM (2 August 2016)

I love the look and feel of the mesh air pad but unfortunately I found it slipped quite badly - especially compared to my Ecogold one which doesn't move.....


----------



## ester (2 August 2016)

I did wonder if that might be an issue for us but it's been ok and better for long rides than the grippiness of the ecogold secure as  would rather it slipped over him. I don't disappear doing gates anyway . It is certainly a consideration depending on activity I think though, the non rub bamboo soft stuff does make for slippiness.


----------

